# July 2008 Photo Challenge!



## marjrc

*Is it hot in your town yet?? Sure is here, and I'm so grateful for my central air!* 

We've done this one before, but it is just too much fun and should be just as popular the second time around....... TIME TO GET THE HAVS WET!  

*
Do you take your Havanese into the pool, the lake, on the boat or under the sprinklers when it gets hot? Do they love it? Are you soon heading to a beach with your furbaby? We want to see photos of your beautiful Havs cooling down this month. Take pictures of them in the tub, in the pool, or running like heck under the sprinklers! You know they're gonna love it.* 

*Post your photos and stories here in this thread for everyone to enjoy and please keep to the topic of the challenge.*


----------



## Leslie

Marj~ Tori's gonna think you've got it out for her  First those scary bubbles, now she's gotta get *wet*!  You know, in her life, water is _only_ for drinking ound: Hmmm....maybe I can bribe her back up to our pool's waterfall. I'll do my best!


----------



## JeanMarie

OMG...I will have to take my camera to the beach with Riley. He's discovered he likes to go wadding and snap at the waves! He looks SO funny when he gets out....with his fluffy back and drenched, scraggly-dog wet bottom half! ound:


----------



## mintchip

ound::jaw: WET!!! :jaw:ound:


----------



## Leslie

I'll post what I already have just in case we can't get her wet any other way. H-e-e-e-e-re's bath time! :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

OMG, Sally! :jaw: You poor, poor thing. Oliver must have had a ball, though! ound:

Aww..... silly, little Tori. I think they look so pitiful when they're soaked like that. How about filling a dishpan or shallow container with water and see if she'll go near that. She's like Ricky. He is terrified of the pool! :suspicious:


----------



## ama0722

Marj offers grooming services after all these wet shots right???


----------



## mintchip

ama0722 said:


> *Marj offers grooming services after all these wet shots right???*


 :whoo: We will be right over!


----------



## LuvCicero

*Did somebody say water?????*

Oh, we can do a wet picture everyday. :biggrin1: Well, maybe that is the wrong smiley..this is better. :frusty: The first pee in the morning is the best...oh that wet grass and RLH and face cleaning -- makes for a happy boy. He loves the pool, bath, water hose, water dripping out of hanging baskets, creek....are you getting the picture? But how can I get mad at this little fellow?  He's showing you what he thinks when I told him "From now on it's a pad till grass dries." Nope, that doesn't happen...gotta RLH.


----------



## kimoh

I always say to myself I am going to do these and then I never do. Here are some pics of Dilly's recent romp in the sprinklers with my son.

Kim


----------



## marjrc

ama0722 said:


> Marj offers grooming services after all these wet shots right???


Heck YEAH!! Come on over with all those Havs! I'll take them... wet or dry!  Guess what my fee will be???  LOL

Oh my goodness, look at Dilly! He looks like Sammy when he's wet... a rat! LOL It's great that he enjoys the sprinkler so much.  And Cicero. Well, how can you blame the guy? Havs are joyous after all and water fun is well....... FUN! :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel

Well, since I don't know if I'll ever get past this, here's Bailey again after getting soaked.


----------



## LuvCicero

Okay, Geri, go ahead and PM me your address. I'm ready to snatch up Milo and Bailey and instead of hiring a detective to find them, I can use that money on food. ound: They are both ADORABLE!!!


----------



## JeanMarie

Here's Riley's day at the lake! This was this afternoon and he even found a sweet little girl to play with! :biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit

Great pics already!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Goodness these are fabulous and it's only the 1st. Way to go everyone!


----------



## mintchip

Oliver and a friend at the beach. :biggrin1:


----------



## MaddiesMom

Love everyone's "wet" pics! Isn't it amazing how tiny they are when all that fur is wet?


----------



## Lina

Love all the wet Havs! They are so cute and tiny when wet!

Sally, that is a wonderful picture! Love the perspective. 

Here's one of Kubrick wet and dirty from Laurie's play date. He had a lot of fun there!


----------



## Julie

:clap2: Great pictures everyone!:clap2:
:whoo::dance::whoo::dance:


----------



## EstrellaVila

Such cute pictures!


----------



## maryam187

Here are a couple pics of Pablo in Myrtle Beach this May. Will try and take nicer ones...hopefully.


----------



## casperkeep

Too cute guys...need to get myself together and take some pics.


----------



## Redorr

This picture of Lola could be entered into the ugliest dog contest! She was at the beach about 3 days after a VERY short trim...and happy as could be. "Look Mom - OMG! I am so wet and dirty! Don't you just want to hug me?? OMG!" Funny dogs.


----------



## mintchip

Oliver and Comet love to go to the beach but I can't get them together for a shot! :frusty:
However grooming after the beach runs :jaw:


----------



## whitBmom

*Surfs Up!!*

Just wanted to share this pool photo of Oreo on Canada Day - July 1st!!


----------



## Leslie

Helen~ That's about the cutest surfer I've ever seen!


----------



## mintchip

Great photo of Oreo!!!


----------



## pjewel

whitBmom said:


> Just wanted to share this pool photo of Oreo on Canada Day - July 1st!!


That looks so inviting. I want to go in with Oreo.


----------



## Laurasch

Get me out of here!!!


----------



## pjewel

This was taken after Bailey's bath yesterday and before Milo's. I did the easy one first since we had severe poopy butt problems with Milo. In the second one, Milo seems to be saying, "don't worry kid, I'll dry you."


----------



## Leslie

Laura~ That is exactly what he/she seems to be saying in that pic! ound:

BTW~ :welcome:


----------



## Missy

OMG all these wet cuties. Helen, Oreo sure looks happy there. And I love Big Bro Milo giving Bailey the scoop. I"m surprised your houdini didn't escape bath time.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

*Tiny guy gets even tinier!*

Well, our little boy is still very small. He eats and RUNS a lot. I think he burns more calories than he takes in. We cannot take him to the beach because a crab would carry him away! ound:

Here are some bath pictures we took today after he got dirty. I still can't get over how different they look when they are wet!

Karen


----------



## mintchip

:biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann

Seeing how the boys need a bath this weekend I decided to run out an get a little pool to see what each would do before their baths.

Well I couldt wait till bath day, I just had to put a little water in to see what they thought of it. So here are the boys for the first time in the pool. Should be funny to see how they react when I put more water in it on bath day.

First two shots - Mom help my toes are getting wet..
Second set - We are Ooouta here.


----------



## LuvCicero

Karen, that little guy is small. How old is he?

Sally, that is a cute picture. I need to practice tonight.

Leeann, They are both so cute. They baled out like they were not sure they like "wet" afterall. Poor Monte looks like he hit his chin.  Hopefully they will learn to play and stay cooler.


----------



## pjewel

Missy said:


> OMG all these wet cuties. Helen, Oreo sure looks happy there. And I love Big Bro Milo giving Bailey the scoop. I"m surprised your houdini didn't escape bath time.


Houdini actually shocked me this time in that he didn't realy try to get out of the tub. When he was all clean I gritted my teeth and ran the water for Milo. My biggest problem was Bailey trying (hard) to get back in the tub with Milo. I kept having to pick him up and push him away so he didn't fall in head first.

I bought a little plastic pool today. We'll see how it goes with the "kids" on the next hot day. Should be interesting -- or not.


----------



## irnfit

Well, I'm kinda cheating, because these are from last summer. First one is Kodi in Cape Cod and second is Shelby after running under the sprinkler.


----------



## herrick51

*Devil Dog aka Brody*

I guess it's obvious I love the wet puppy look, since I use it for the avatar. . . his alter ego appears when wet!


----------



## pjewel

I *love* these pictures. They're all so cute wet.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Remember doing this as a kid???


----------



## trueblue

Great pics everyone! Here are some more shots from our visit to the beach last month...

Piper saves Cricket from an impending wave:









Cricket swims in the bay:


----------



## Missy

ding-ding-ding-ding-ding!!!!! We have a winner... Kim what a great shot of piper and cricket!!! and I love cricket's little head swimming in the water


----------



## irnfit

Great pictures!!!!


----------



## Missy

These are the first bath pictures we have ever taken of the boys. Hope to have beach pictures later in the month but since we had an impromptu bath day today because of rolling in something stinky (my guess? rabbit poo.) I thought I would post these.


----------



## Missy

and now for Jasper...


----------



## ama0722

*I love this thread!*

Dora is the most happy dog ever on the beach. It is like she belongs there. Now Dasher doesn't need a reason to want to play but a happy running Dora and Isabelle chasing the birds gets him going nuts too! The only dog to actually go into the water was Isabelle this time. She froze once she hit it but she was too busy watching the bird to realize the water was there. But mine sure seemed to get wet enough running on the beach!


----------



## irnfit

Missy, what a great pic of Cash! I love it. And Jasper's sad little face. He is too cute.

Amanda, I love your furkids running on the beach. You are so lucky that you can do that. We have a few beaches that allow dogs, but only from Oct-April.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Missy, I love your pictures - especially Jasper's face shots. You can't help but melt looking into those eyes.

Amanda, what fun! The three, nose to nose, in a pinwheel is great!

Ann, I hope you don't mind but I just have to post the pictures of Roxie playing in the pool at our first playdate. She was so funny!


----------



## codyg

I love all these pictures! The one of Dora running with the wind is fabulous. It's going to be the end of August before little Stella's feet can touch the common ground at our beaches, so I'll post some bath pictures when that day gets here this month.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Lina, what is the orange in Kubrick's coat?*

What did he get into? It looks like it is orange. Too funny!
Linda


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

*Tiny guy*

Dale (I think),

My Linus is 15 weeks old now, believe it or not. He was an extreme runt (there was a very large puppy that may have taken up his room). He is almost 2 pounds and very happy and very Havanese. He, of course, is too small to breed or show, but is the perfect size to be loved.

He actually just went to the fireworks display here in town and didn't bat an eye. First dog that actually watched without freaking out.

He also holds his own with our other 36-pound dog, Luke, which is in the picture attached--this is us "working from home" (Linus is upside down sleeping on my tummy).

Karen


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Jill in Mich said:


> Remember doing this as a kid???


Is that Tess and Cody's next door neighbor?

Wonderful picture... and, yes, I remember doing this as a kid all the time!
(Now the kids come in and want bottled water!!!!!!???????????)

ps... I am so glad you posted the pics of Roxie and the pool. I wanted to get one of her today but my teenager ruined the mood by squirting ME with the hose right before we were leaving for our July 4th party, and then saying I have no sense of humor.:frusty:


----------



## Lina

Linda, it was these pollen things that Laurie's trees were dumping on the ground. They were everywhere... it was a pain to clean them off, but so worth it since he had LOTS of fun that day!


----------



## casperkeep

*Betzie's first bath!!!*

Here is a picture of Betzie when we gave her her first bath....she was soo tiny!!! Where did the time go!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich

isshinryu_mom said:


> Is that Tess and Cody's next door neighbor?


Yep, that's Rascal, he's an Australian Terror, I mean Terrier. Cody treats him like a big brother. He follows him around and watches everything he does intently and then tries to do the exact same thing.

Megan, what a cute picture of wee little Betzie - she's all head!


----------



## JeanMarie

Oh I love this thread! The beach pictures and swimming pics are wonderful!! Here's one more of the Ri-guy having a bath today.


----------



## Judy A

These pictures are all so cute!! Karen, your picture with the dogs is precious! What a great belly picture of "little Linus"!!


----------



## pjewel

I smile every time I look at this thread. They are all so cute.


----------



## JAEwton

I took this of Katie right after her running thru my sprinkler's. Isn't that a cute smile?


----------



## RickR

Riley you are so cute, wet or dry.
Hope to see you soon


----------



## Jill in Mich

Judy, Katie looks like she had the best time running through the sprinkler. Which makes my posting after you perfect ---- Tess & Cody just don't see the appeal..... 
1) A neighbor gave this sprinkler to me a few years ago for my previous dog (who didn't like it any better than Tess & Cody)
2) It took Tess a second after I set her down to realize what was going on, and then..."I'm outta' here!"
3) Cody... I couldn't get that brave guy out from behind the bush!

ound:Well, at least I had fun!


----------



## irnfit

:biggrin1:


----------



## JAEwton

I swear Jill that could be my Copper and Katie out there with that hose. WOW


----------



## marjrc

Oh my gosh, what great and fun pictures from everyone so far!! I love them all!! Karen, your little Linus is such a wee thing. How cute. He and his big brother look adorable. 

I love that photo captioned "get me outta here", Laura! LMBO 

Helen, Oreo looks fantastic and so relaxed. I will have to get some photos done soon too. I've been way too busy working and haven't any time to play.  

Great job, everyone!! :whoo:


----------



## Laurief

Oh my gosh, this is the first time I have seen this thread this month, and I am just smiling and giggling from these pictures. I feel so bad as I am one week, into our three weeks at the beach - and I cannot get a single picture of the dogs - as they are not allowed on the beach. I guess I will have to wait to get them home for a wet play time!! 

Keep the pictures coming - I love them!!


----------



## Leslie

Jill in Mich said:


> Judy, Katie looks like she had the best time running through the sprinkler. Which makes my posting after you perfect ---- Tess & Cody just don't see the appeal.....
> 1) A neighbor gave this sprinkler to me a few years ago for my previous dog (who didn't like it any better than Tess & Cody)
> 2) It took Tess a second after I set her down to realize what was going on, and then..."I'm outta' here!"
> 3) Cody... I couldn't get that brave guy out from behind the bush!
> 
> ound:Well, at least I had fun!


Jill~ That pic of Cody hiding behind the bush reminded me of Tori's reaction to the "bubble challenge" last month ound:


----------



## marjrc

Laurief said:


> Oh my gosh, this is the first time I have seen this thread this month, and I am just smiling and giggling from these pictures. I feel so bad as I am one week, into our three weeks at the beach - and I cannot get a single picture of the dogs - as they are not allowed on the beach. I guess I will have to wait to get them home for a wet play time!!
> 
> Keep the pictures coming - I love them!!


Boy, am I behind!! Sorry, Laurie. I didn't realize you'd already left for your vacation by the beach. Hope there aren't any more runaway Havs like last year!  Too bad about not being able to have them on the beach, but is there a bay somewhere, a river that you could go to and take pics of? Any kiddie pool lying around? lol

I love the pics so far and can't wait to get out there and take some of my own.


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Jill in Mich said:


> Judy, Katie looks like she had the best time running through the sprinkler. Which makes my posting after you perfect ---- Tess & Cody just don't see the appeal.....
> 1) A neighbor gave this sprinkler to me a few years ago for my previous dog (who didn't like it any better than Tess & Cody)
> 2) It took Tess a second after I set her down to realize what was going on, and then..."I'm outta' here!"
> 3) Cody... I couldn't get that brave guy out from behind the bush!
> 
> ound:Well, at least I had fun!


That picture of Cody behind the bush is PRICELESS!

Love all the wet and wild havs... what a fun challenge!


----------



## Jill in Mich

marjrc said:


> Too bad about not being able to have them on the beach, but is there a bay somewhere, a river that you could go to and take pics of? Any kiddie pool lying around? lol
> 
> I love the pics so far and can't wait to get out there and take some of my own.


Marj, you just crack me up. You have me thinking about asking some stranger if I can take my dogs into their pool so I can take pictures!!!! "Oh no sir, they hate the water but I need the photo for my internet friends!" :crazy:

You're a very bad influence!!!


----------



## Judy A

This is what Doc thought of getting wet in the pool! (BTW, that thing that looks like a wasp is actually thread from the throw rub.....freaked me out when I first saw it!!):jaw:


----------



## Laurief

OH gosh Marj - I almost forgot about the "runaway Logan" That was SO SO scary!! This year we have them on harnesses whenever they get walked, so there should be no repeat of that incident!!
My best friend has a pool, so maybe I will get some of them when we get home. Of course my guys have never ever gone in it, so I might be making them miserable just to get a good shot. I was hoping to get a few kiddie pools for the playdate in August - so I could maybe post some "late" pictures. 
Keep those pics coming - they are so great!!!!


----------



## Julie

:clap2: Great job on the challenge everyone!:clap2:

Love that duck sprinkler(very cute)


----------



## marjrc

Jill in Mich said:


> Marj, you just crack me up. You have me thinking about asking some stranger if I can take my dogs into their pool so I can take pictures!!!! "Oh no sir, they hate the water but I need the photo for my internet friends!" :crazy:
> 
> *You're a very bad influence!!!*


... at your service. :biggrin1: ound: ound:


----------



## Jake&Jazz

Here is Jake & Jasmine after their first swim...:fear:


----------



## Laurief

Those two are just too cute!!


----------



## bethydiane

I'll have to remember to take my camera the next time Alex has to go outside while the sprinklers are on!


----------



## Julie

Jake and Jazz look like they are thinking "oh no----I have to be groomed now!" Pick him first------:bolt:

ound:ound:


----------



## noa and me

wet havs are just about the cutest things EVER! this is Noa at bathtime :biggrin1:

















i just love the giant eyes and little teeny tiny bodies!


----------



## isshinryu_mom

We went to a little park near my house for lunch the other day... I couldn't let her off leash since they were so many people and dogs around... but if I could have she'd probably have taken off across the lake!!! (Pictures from my son's cell phone.)


----------



## Jill in Mich

If Roxie got that wet while having to stay on leash....I'd love to see what you looked like!!!


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Jill in Mich said:


> If Roxie got that wet while having to stay on leash....I'd love to see what you looked like!!!


Oh, Jill..... I was nice and dry........... Matt, on the other hand, was SOAKED!!eace:


----------



## pjewel

Okay, so I got this little pool to see what the troops would think of it. Here are a few photos from the first day. They have since decided it's very nice of me to leave out a *big* bowl of water for them when it's hot out. ound:


----------



## JAEwton

Love the pictures. Try laying the running hose in the pool and see what they do. This drives my eldest Yorkie nuts.


----------



## Julie

Oh Geri-----I know what they are doing! "It's a reflecting pool Mom!"" Look how great we look!"ound: "Anyone got a penny to throw in?"" We could make a wish!!!"ound:


----------



## tejanoHavs

Here's a photo of one of the Havs I bred named Mojito. He lives in Guatemala and is wading into Lake Atitlan in this photo.


----------



## tejanoHavs

And here are three of mine just having some good old fashioned fun with a bowl of water out in the backyard. Looks like they have been bobbing for apples or something! But they certainly are having fun :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel

Guatemala? Incredible views. Did the owners live in the states when they got Mojito?


----------



## tejanoHavs

Hi Jeri,

Mojito's owner went to college here in the states, but she and her family all live in Guatemala. She flew up to Houston to pick up Mojito as a puppy since I have to meet all of my owners in person before I will place a pup. I know, picky, picky

Anyway, Guatemala is a beautiful place. Here's another photo of Mojito taken last summer when he was younger at the family home on the beach. Tough life for a dog...LOL. I think he's having a pretty good time there and she's been a wonderful "mom" to him!


----------



## Paige

Here's the boys going for a swim in the pond. I had to buy them life jackets, they turned out to not be very good swimmers.


----------



## JAEwton

Wow seem's like a ruff life for such a sweety...lol. Maybe they want to adopt a human...can I apply?


----------



## tejanoHavs

I think summer there looks more pleasant at the beach and the lake than it is here in hot, humid Houston too. Maybe we could both ask to be adopted


----------



## tejanoHavs

They look like they are waiting dockside for swimming lessons...all lined up. That's cute!


----------



## pjewel

tejanoHavs said:


> Hi Jeri,
> 
> Mojito's owner went to college here in the states, but she and her family all live in Guatemala. She flew up to Houston to pick up Mojito as a puppy since I have to meet all of my owners in person before I will place a pup. I know, picky, picky
> 
> Anyway, Guatemala is a beautiful place. Here's another photo of Mojito taken last summer when he was younger at the family home on the beach. Tough life for a dog...LOL. I think he's having a pretty good time there and she's been a wonderful "mom" to him!


Forget about tough life for a dog, I want them to adopt me. ound:


----------



## irnfit

pjewel said:


> Okay, so I got this little pool to see what the troops would think of it. Here are a few photos from the first day. They have since decided it's very nice of me to leave out a *big* bowl of water for them when it's hot out. ound:


When my DD comes over with her dogs, they love the little pool. My two don't like it, but we always catch Kodi drinking the water, too. :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

Mojito is one lucky dog!! Geri, your gang is just too funny. lol 
Paige, I am LOL here, looking at your trio with life vests on. ound: What's the matter? Can't they doggie paddle?? :biggrin1:

First photo is Sammy, after a short swim in the pool with his mommy. :biggrin1: He's really got the "easty/westy" feet, doesn't he? lol Then, there are pics of Ricky, getting his bath before his surgery and then yest. while we lounged around the pool. He will NOT go in and if anyone is in the pool, Ricky makes a beeline for the house. ound:


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Love all the wet pictures!!!! 

Those of you whose doggies swim... do you let them try it without a life jacket or just assume they need one? I might be kind of scared to let Roxie in over her head without it, but I can't find one her size so far (here, at a store, anyway.)


----------



## LuvCicero

Ann, we got in the pool and put Cicero in with us -- and let him go. We were ready to grab but he started swimming and loved the water. I would put a life jacket on him if we were in a boat or near a lake, but in the pool it's easy to be near him.


----------



## dboudreau

Great wet and wild pictures everyone :clap2:

We just got back from a mini vacation to the lake. Delilah loved the paddle boat and the canoe. Sam prefered to say on the shore.


----------



## mintchip

I love all the photos!


----------



## Leslie

I'm lovin' all these "soggy" dogs! Great shots, everyone!


----------



## Jill in Mich

isshinryu_mom said:


> Love all the wet pictures!!!!
> 
> Those of you whose doggies swim... do you let them try it without a life jacket or just assume they need one? I might be kind of scared to let Roxie in over her head without it, but I can't find one her size so far (here, at a store, anyway.)


Ann, you might want to call Napier Kennel Shop in Birmingham. I was in there this weekend and they had a few life jackets. The shop is on Woodward (between 14 & 15 Mile Rd.). I know it would be a bit of a drive for you but they might be willing to ship, or I can pick it up for you and bring it to the next playdate if you decide you want one. The woman that owns the shop is a former groomer and very knowledgeable.

But honestly, I'd be willing to bet just about anything that Roxie can swim just fine! Those long legs are already going when there's only a couple of inches of water. I don't think a few feet of water would even phase her!


----------



## bethydiane

Alex's first bath!


----------



## marjrc

Debbie, those are great pictures! Love the one of them on the dock, wondering what the heck that 'thing' is! lol 

Awww..... Alex looks soooo pitiful!


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Jill in Mich said:


> Ann, you might want to call Napier Kennel Shop in Birmingham. I was in there this weekend and they had a few life jackets. The shop is on Woodward (between 14 & 15 Mile Rd.). I know it would be a bit of a drive for you but they might be willing to ship, or I can pick it up for you and bring it to the next playdate if you decide you want one. The woman that owns the shop is a former groomer and very knowledgeable.
> 
> But honestly, I'd be willing to bet just about anything that Roxie can swim just fine! Those long legs are already going when there's only a couple of inches of water. I don't think a few feet of water would even phase her!


Thanks for the info, Jill. I'm going to have the weekend without dh and Matt and will have some time to look.... I may end up out that way. I just kind of wanted one just in case!


----------



## Laurief

*WOOHOO - It's a first!*

FINALLY!!! I finally found a portion of the beach that allows dogs!!! I was so excited to get my guys onto the beach for the first time ever! Logan LOVED it!! Lexi started to really like it. Lily was ok, but nervous. They did great. So here are a few pics of my guys "cooling off' at the beach!

It was a great experience, except for the fact that DH dropped his blackberry out of his pocket, and it is ruined. So the trip was not that great for him!


----------



## irnfit

Laurie - I LOVE IT!!!!! Isn't it the best watching them play at the beach? Sorry about the blackberry.


----------



## Laurief

Next time I think I will just take Lexi and Logan, and if Gabe does not come, I will let them off leash. He is too nervous but I know I would have not problems. It really was so exciting for me!


----------



## Moko

Laurie--

WHICH BEACH??!!


----------



## LuvCicero

Laurie, that does look like FUN. I'm glad you were excited and enjoyed your babies.


----------



## Laurief

It was 83 - 85th street in Stone Harbor. Apparently they do not advertise but since Avalon and Stone Harbor are such big dog communities people complained that there was not place for the pups - so they designated this one small area!! It as wonderful!!


----------



## mintchip

Adorable photos Laurie.
Oliver loves to play "tag" with the waves :biggrin1:
Sorry about the blackberry


----------



## ama0722

Laurie- looks like a great time. It has taken my DH awhile to get used to the girls being offl eash. He just freaks out but about a year later, he finally said Belle is better behaved off leash and I just make him practice some commands with her so she listens to him as well. I love taking Dora to the beach though!


----------



## EstrellaVila

These pictures are adorable!


----------



## Julie

great photos everyone! Keep them coming!


----------



## marjrc

:whoo: Yaaaaayy, Laurie! Oh, how fun to see the 3 L's playing in the surf and sand. Love the pics! I'm sure you were as happy as a kid to see them.


----------



## Poornima

Great pictures everybody! 

Missy, Benji enjoyed Jasper's pictures. He was sniffing and licking the screen.


----------



## Diana

Oh what great pictures everyone!
Laurie the 3 l's look like they had a wonderful time! 
Teddy loves anything with water; pools, the beach, sprinklers. The only problem is he then loves to dig holes and roll in the dirt all wet! Not pretty! I will have to find a picture


----------



## Jill in Mich

The pups & I went to visit a friend today who lives in downtown Detroit, on the Detroit River. Detroit has been working very hard to improve their riverfront area. It was too hot & humid for many people to be out today, but knowing there was the monthly photo challenge to be met, we took a stroll along the Riverwalk which is very nice. (The dogs were very grateful for the stroller when it got too hot to walk.) It was so hazy I only got one picture on the river .... in the background you can see Windsor, Ontario, Canada which is just across the river (Detroit is the only location in the US north of Canada). 

The other pictures are just of Tess in my friend's home.


----------



## Judy A

Great pictures, Jill! I love seeing the "babies" in their stroller! I mentioned to my DH that I would like to get one......I can't repeat what he said on the forum...LOL!


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Jill.... Tess and Cody look like they are enjoying their stroller. It *was* a hot day for a walk. I am sure you got to stay out longer with the stroller than you would have without it today. 

The last time we were going to a Tiger's game I noticed how nice the riverfront area looks (we always park at the RenCen and take the People Mover). Nice to see all the improvements in Detroit.


----------



## Julie

Neat pictures Jill! I love the colors/lighting in that last photo. You should submit it to Melissa for her consideration for the calendar. I don't know if she could use it--but it is a very striking photo!(imo)


----------



## havaluv

Laurie, I love that photo of them running in the surf!

Jill, wow! What great pictures. Tess and Cody look pretty darned happy in that stroller.  And aren't those gorgeous pictures of Tess! The lighting is so beautiful.


----------



## Julie

Here are a few pictures of Quincy. He was very serious at bath time--in fact in the second picture of him dry he looks like he is thinking,"If I ignore her,this will all go away!"ound:

The last photo he is all wet and humiliated!


----------



## mintchip

*LOVE those pictures Julie :biggrin1:*


----------



## marjrc

Jill, what beautiful pics of your babies! I love the one of them at the waterfront. Beautiful!

Ah, Quincy, you poor, poor thing. Mommy bathing you yet again?? lol He is adorable!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Julie, Quincy's wet photo is a classic.

Jill, I love the middle photo - it's so expressive.


----------



## Laurief

My eyebrow boy is back!!! He looks half his size when wet!! What a cutie pie


----------



## Maxmom

I'm new to the site, so I hope this works!

This is Max after having a blast in a mud puddle.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*ah...nothing more beautiful than a wet havanese*

having fun.

My gosh...they all look sort of silly yet still adorable when wet.

Yesterday a wet lab came into our store and smelled really bad. I haven't noticed havanese being stinky when wet...just a little mat here and there.


----------



## Julie

Max is cute with his chin held up high. It looks like he was snubbing you!ound:


----------



## marjrc

"Maxwell Smart" - LOVE the name!! Welcome to the forum! 

He looks soooooooo filthy! Oh my. Guess he knew not to get his tail dirty. It's pristine compared to the rest of him! ound:


----------



## Me&2Girls

Maxwell Smart is one "howling" cute Havanese. I just love his name and he sure looks happy after his mud bath.


----------



## Maxmom

Thank you for the welcome!

Here's another picture I took of Max after his muddy adventure. He had sooooo much fun in that mud puddle. It took me 3 hours to bathe and blow him dry.

The picture in my avatar is a picture I took after his bath.


----------



## Julie

Max certainly cleans up good!ound: It's hard to believe that's the same dog!


----------



## Maxmom

I hadn't even noticed that his tail was still white, Marj!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Welcome Maxwell Smart! I love that you actually allowed him on your furniture all wet and dirty!


----------



## Posh's Mom

*She's Wet, She's Dirty, It's Posh Like You've Never Seen Her...*

Posh had a great time getting wet near the shores of Lake Superior and getting down and dirty! Fortunately there were some really nice showers where I could rinse my little dirt ball off!  FYI her paws are white!!!:frusty::frusty:


----------



## Suuske747

Hav a lot of pets said:


> Well, our little boy is still very small. He eats and RUNS a lot. I think he burns more calories than he takes in. We cannot take him to the beach because a crab would carry him away! ound:
> 
> Here are some bath pictures we took today after he got dirty. I still can't get over how different they look when they are wet!
> 
> Karen


Oh Karen, he indeed is sooooooo tiny!! I need a magnifying glass?!
Are you sure he's hav'? Not Chi-hav?!
*grins*

He is absolutely adorable!! Poor little him, little cute dog in a big bad scary bath!!

Oh I just now see the piccie of him lying on your tummy! He is sooo tiny!! He's perfect!!! hahaha!
Oh soooooo cute!! You are lucky!
We all always wish they could stay pup, you've got your pup for life!

Love it!


----------



## Suuske747

Testing


----------



## marjrc

Suzanne, those are just as funny the 2nd time around. Love them!

Omg, Amy. When I see that picture of Posh, I just want to faint!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh my, I don't think I've ever seen two of the forum's most beautiful looking girls look well...so dirty. Sure looks like Posh and Sierra had a ball.


----------



## Maxmom

Suzanne,

I love your havs and your pictures! They are having so much fun! 

I remember when I liked mud puddles that much. :biggrin1:


----------



## earfax

Posh's Mom said:


> Posh had a great time getting wet near the shores of Lake Superior and getting down and dirty! Fortunately there were some really nice showers where I could rinse my little dirt ball off!  FYI her paws are white!!!:frusty::frusty:


Amy That picture of Posh just cracks me uplolol how long did it take to get her clean dry and brushed?


----------



## Jane

Jill, I loved your photos of Tess! Why do everyone else's Havs sit nicely in the stroller? Mine are jumping over each other and lunging to try to get out....I have them tethered in, of course....but they are like crazy boys!

Julie! I just love your Quincy boy. He is SO expressive and cute! That face! That wet face! Adorable. :biggrin1:


----------



## Posh's Mom

Elizabeth, luckily the campground had a decent shower so I could rinse her off and I made sure I brushed her every morning so she was starting off "matt free." I don't think she's ever been quite so dirty or quite so happy! :0


----------



## Julie

Me&2Girls said:


> Oh my, I don't think I've ever seen two of the forum's most beautiful looking girls look well...so dirty. Sure looks like Posh and Sierra had a ball.


Ditto!:thumb:


----------



## codyg

We will have to wait for another month to get good beach pictures... but here is a wet Stella at bath/treat time, this morning. 










Then I took more photos of Stella and posted them in the gallery here:
http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/showgallery.php?cat=603


----------



## Missy

stella is a very pretty girl. And I missed that picture of Posh earlier AMY...she really looks pissed off--like, "how dare you take my picture looking like this!!!"


----------



## pjewel

Stella is such a beauty. I love her coloring. She's going to be a knockout when she grows up, glamorous!


----------



## Laurief

Stella looks exactly like Lily did as a youngster!!! Until of course she was groomed. Now she is a creamy white -and only has black left in her ears and tail. Although i am seeing some black hair coming from back. Stella is a beauty!!!!


----------



## havjump

I just love to see all the wet Havs....Some loving it others ..not so much!!
Cosmo is still very much into floating......but enjoying the swimming a tad more than last year!! We still laugh at the RLH every time he comes out of the pool.
The photos of Havs on running on the beach are terrific. It would be wonderful if we could find a beach which allows dogs. The only time Cosmo has been to the beach, he had to stay in the stroller.


----------



## havjump

I just love to see all the wet Havs....Some loving it others ..not so much!!
Cosmo is still very much into floating......but enjoying the swimming a tad more than last year!! We still laugh at the RLH every time he comes out of the pool.
The photos of Havs on running on the beach are terrific. It would be wonderful if we could find a beach which allows dogs. The only time Cosmo has been to the beach, he had to stay in the stroller.


----------



## havjump

OOps having a little trouble posting photos!


----------



## Missy

*salty dogs*

these are not the best. I haven't had DH blow them up and do his magic... but boy did the boys have fun


----------



## Missy

and now Jassy's turn...he preferred to sit by the chair... didn't want to muss the hair.


----------



## Brady's mom

I just love everyone's pictures! Missy, I was waiting to see your boys at the beach. It looks like they had a great time. Here are a few of Brady.


----------



## Brady's mom

And here is what happens when you get stuck hiking in the rain (thanks to Linda)


----------



## Missy

Oh my--- I love that last picture Karen. Thanks auntie Linda!!! 

Oh and I just have to prove Jas went in the water too...on our last day-- the water was less choppy (this is from our first day) the bay was crystal clear--- and Jas did a RLH on the beach and chased Cash into the water with no prompting from us....


----------



## LuvCicero

I love all the beach pics. These kids look like they all enjoyed their vacations. Way to go, Jas!!!!


----------



## ama0722

I really like the muddy ones. They sure remind us they are dogs. I was looking thru some photos and found this one of Dash man in his pool.

I also found my all time favorite photos of Dora. I wasn't there but Jim took her hiking in the mountains and it was 95 or so out and She decided enough was enough in the creek! My little girl knows how to cool off


----------



## marjrc

The boys look great, playing at the beach and lake! Love seeing Jasper enjoying the surf too. How nice! Wow, Karen, that water is crystal clear!

Love that one of Dora, Amanda. She looks so relaxed.


----------



## Julie

:whoo::clap2: Great Photos! :clap2::whoo:


----------



## marjrc

Is anyone ready for the next challenge?? Won't be long now. :biggrin1:


----------



## LuvCicero

Marj,
I hope I'm ready and can't wait to see what you come up with. I've enjoyed the others. I hope you and your family are doing okay. I'm charging my batteries.


----------



## Julie

I've been excited to see what the next challenge is Marj----:bounce::dance::thumb:


----------



## Missy

wahooo! what's next?


----------



## Jill in Mich

Aaaaah, I'm falling behind...August's challenge is already posted and I'm still working on July!!! Here are a couple of pictures of Tess from our recent vacation. 

1) Forget it Mom! No way am I getting in that water!!! No, not even for Marj!!!
2) Now this is the life (Alright, I'll admit it. I rented a darn pontoon boat so I could at least get pictures of the dogs "on the water" since I can't get them in it. Yes, I've lost my mind.)


----------



## isshinryu_mom

I think Cody and Tess look like they are loving the pontoon boat!!! Adorable photos.... and I don't think you're nuts, just a good dog mommy! (Of course, I'm nuts too so I don't know if you should really take my opinion on the matter to heart or not!!!)


----------



## Julie

Jill-
Cody and Tess look great on the boat! I had to laugh about that first photo----not even for Marj's challenge huh?ound:


----------



## Missy

Jill, great shots... Cody and Tess look smashing. I had to LOL. we did the same thing last year to get the boys on the water (well jasper, Cash loves to swim) But the pontoon boat was great. It was the only we could get cool on our vacation last year.


----------



## havjump

I know I'm a tad late....but I did try to post on page 16.
Cosmo does not like to swim much, and I really wanted to post these.
Hope it works!!


----------



## Julie

Wow! Those are fabulous photos of Cosmo!:clap2: I love that first one! He looks so regal--even wet!:thumb:


----------



## havjump

Thanks Julie. It's a big coat for a little dog.....especially when wet..LOL


----------



## pjewel

I love Cosmo's watering hole. Wouldn't mind getting wet myself in a pool like that.  Great shots.


----------



## mintchip

Great shots Anna and Cosmo!


----------



## Missy

those shots of cosmo are worth the wait¡¡¡¡


----------



## havaluv

Wow, great Cosmo photos! I love the first one, you can tell he's REALLY wet and the one in the pool with the tongue sticking out is priceless! Missy's right, worth the wait!


----------



## Leeann

Another late addition :biggrin1:

Riley and Monte did not like the pool that mom bought them but Riley sure does like it when daddy gets the hose out and Monte well he just follows along with whatever his big brother is doing.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Anna, I love the picture of Cosmo with his tongue sticking out. Leeaan, great video - what fun.

The dogs & I went to some friends house on a lake yesterday. We went swimming in the middle of the lake so I took both dogs in the water. Darn if that little Tess didn't surprise me once again. She was very calm and just sat in my arms and then took off swimming like a pro. Cody was another story. He hated it!


----------



## Missy

oh wonderful pictures Jill. And great video Leeann. these were also worth the wait!!


----------



## Jane

Jill, those are wonderful photos! That lake looks REALLY clear and clean! In general, I don't like to swim in natural bodies of water....especially if I can't see very far down into the water. But that one looks pretty nice!


----------



## havjump

Great photos of lake swimming Jill! Was it as cold as I imagine?


----------



## Jill in Mich

Thanks for the compliments. Jane, we went to the middle of the lake to swim because of all the weeds near the docks --- and I don't do weeds!!! Anna, the water was actually very comfortable, not exactly bath water but darn close.


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Jill, 

What great photos. Your do such fun things with your pups... what lucky little babes they are!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Riki and Daisy shaking off water from the ocean...late too!*

Just out of the water! I have more photos on the thread called donald trump's beach.


----------



## marjrc

Yaaaaaaay! More wet dog pictures!!! :whoo:

Oh Jill, they are just too sweet on that pontoon! Have to LOL at the stubbornness though.  Those are neat pics of them and you in the lake. Isn't it fun watching a dog swim, esp. these little guys?

Cosmo is a hoot! LOVE all 3 pics!!!!! That's a LOT of water! 

Leeann, the video is a hoot to watch and I'm sure Riley had a great time, but I do not envy you the task of combing out his coat afterwards! Yikes, but he's got a ton of hair!

So glad to see one of your photos in here, Linda. I totally enjoyed them in your other thread.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Great work everyone! Jill you made me think I HAVE to get Posh to my in-laws for some swimming before the summer is over. Great pictures. Ann, Cosmo is gorgeous!


----------



## marjrc

Here is as close to 'wet dog' as we'll get with Ricky! He hates the pool. lol


----------



## tikaboo

*Hello, were new here.*

Hello my name is Rebecca and my fur baby is Tika or affectionately know as tikaboo...like peek-a-boo. Tika is now 15 months old. I am really enjoying the forum and have learned so much already.:biggrin1:
the pictures are of our June summer camping trip in southern British Columbia near the Frazer River. The water was ice cold and Tika was not to thrilled about getting more than her paws wet.


----------



## Lina

Hi Rebecca and :welcome: to the forum! Tika really looks like a cutie pie!


----------



## LuvCicero

Welcome Rebecca & Tika. She looks as if she had a great vacation.


----------



## tikaboo

I love Kubrick's cute little pink tongue hanging out in the avatar pic.


----------



## Pattie

*RICO as an 11 wk old pup, romping after his bath*

Or is it running away from home? He's flashing those pads for sure.

I love looking back at his baby pics -- even the wet ones.:rain:

I'm just trying to catch up a little with the photo assignments.

Pattie, RICO and ChaCha


----------



## EstrellaVila

Oh Pattie Rico looks like a little mop! What a cute photo.


----------



## tikaboo

I love this picture it is so cute!!!!


----------



## tikaboo

Oreo seems deperate to get out. lol


----------



## tikaboo

Awwwwww.... I remember so well the scrawny little things they turn into, especially as puppies when they are wet!!!! They almost look pathetic, yet so cute, you cant but love them! .:bounce: Then what wonders a blow dryer does. lol


----------



## Pattie

*RICO - all wet!*

Yeah, you guys, he looks like a dust mop when dry, too. LOL. When I look back at this photo, I can hardly believe he was so dark and now he's silver and gold. I LOVE the color changes.

Pattie


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh Pattie, that boy was beautiful even as a baby. I'd forgotten how cute he was.


----------

